# Iolone Crystal Press?



## iTiki (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone using this system? If so, your first hand experience and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's a few:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t72011.html


----------



## iTiki (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I read that thread before posting (used the search button), but no one on that thread had any first hand experience except the last poster who works for Ioline. I was hoping to get some info from someone who actually owns the machine and is using it in the real world. Maybe it is too new to get any first hand reports.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

whoops, sorry about that, maybe I misread the post.


----------



## iTiki (Jan 24, 2010)

JeridHill said:


> whoops, sorry about that, maybe I misread the post.


No problem. Thanks for pointing out the other thread in case I had missed it. I thought the Crystal Press had maybe been out long enough by now maybe a member or two would be using it. I hate being a beta tester after spending several thousand dollars on a new piece of equipment. I would like to know it is performing as expected when I buy.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

iTiki said:


> No problem. Thanks for pointing out the other thread in case I had missed it. I thought the Crystal Press had maybe been out long enough by now maybe a member or two would be using it. I hate being a beta tester after spending several thousand dollars on a new piece of equipment. I would like to know it is performing as expected when I buy.


The Crystal Press has been out for at least a couple of years but I don't know anyone personally who has bought it. I've considered it because of it's small footprint and the fact that it doesn't use an air compressor to run it. But, right now it is not in my budget to buy one.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

has anyone purchased and used one of these since the last discussions,, 

any input would be good,
thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## carlaod (May 25, 2007)

Yep, I bought the "new and improved" Crystal Press II. Been a bit of a bumpy road thus far, and yes, I definitely feel like a Beta Tester!! We've done less than 50 transfers and have had a "less than smooth" experience thus far. 

Having said that, whenever we call, the Ioline Techs are very courteous and helpful in trying to solve the issue at hand. There's one tech that I like more than the others, and one that grates on my nerves (just a personality clash), so I tend to ask for the one I like best ~~~we tend to be on the same wavelength.

Let me also say that rhinestones are definitely a smaller, add-on to our embroidery business, so it's not the mainstay, and frankly, we haven't invested the time we need to so that we're really good at designs & layouts before we ever get to the functionality of the machine. I've watched the videos of the true professionals on this board, and they can produce WAY higher quantities in a fraction of the time that it takes me with the machine. The difference is that the Ioline works by itself producing a transfer while I'm at the embroidery machine doing the embroidery or applique on the garment at the same time....

The bottom line for me is that it was a relatively inexpensive piece of equipment from a reputable vendor that I'm already connected to (I have an Ioline 300 flatbed cutter that I use extensively in my business). In a small, 1-2 person shop, we just never seemed to have the time to make the template, fight the static, etc, but if I can put a piece of sticky paper in and press go, and it works on it's own, then I'm happy.

I'd be happy to answer more questions as I have time ~~~computer crashed a few days ago, so I'm trying to reinstall software, drivers, etc. All the data was safe, so we're thankful for that, but man, what a whipping to get everything back to leve with all the software we use!

Carla
Moonlight Threads


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carla 
When you have time would you mind sending me a email on the model you puchased and also what you paid to get set up, minus rhinestones,

do you have to use their tape? I see it has binding on the sides,, 

The site does not show prices, i sent a email to them last week with no response

thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## carlaod (May 25, 2007)

Yes, you do have to use their tape, unless you want to take the time to "fix" your own tape. The tape actually runs under "pinch wheels" just like a regular vinyl cutter, so the tape is there so that the wheels don't get stuck to the transfer tape.

I think that's one of the BIG drawbacks to the machine....format & usuability of different transfer tape & associated waste because you can't change the configuration of the wheels. 

I'll send you a message later with pricing.....I'm having trouble getting my email configured properly on the new computer.

Carla


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been holding off on posting anything because I really wanted to be fair, and I REALLY think this machine can be an asset to what I do. However, as Carla pointed out, it has been a VERY bumpy road.


I paid for my new and improved Crystal Press II on December 22. It arrived on January 4th.
I pulled it out of the box, read all the instructions and set it and the software up with no problems.
I am not fond of the software, but it does have its pluses, like clear indication of stones that are too close together. However, fixing those issues does not always go smoothly. You MUST operate in a specific sequence, or all of the work you do gets lost if you don't save. THERE IS NO AUTO SAVE FEATURE AND THERE NEEDS TO BE. The software freezes on my computer in the middle of making adjustments sometimes and I have to start all over. It is however, very easy to import all of my existing designs from DAS to the crystal press format, via CorelDraw, once I understood that the CPII software doesn't always use the colors you use. For example, I had a 2 color design done in red and orange, I know, very close, and when I put it in CorelDraw to then move to CPII, the 2 separate colors were still there. Once it got to CPII software, the colors were combined, so I no longer could run it as a 2 color design. YOU CAN NOT ASSIGN COLORS TO THE STONES IN THE CPII SOFTWARE, OR MAYBE I MISSED THAT PART.
My machine went "blind". When I first tried to use it, and I kept getting an error message that there was "something stuck to the placing tool". Well there was nothing stuck there, and I cleaned it, but still the machine could not pick up and place a stone correctly. It kept freezing up about every 4 or 5 stones with this issue on both ss06 and ss10. It wouldn't even pick up any ss16 stones. To be fair, I thought ok, maybe it's my stones, since I was not using the Ioline stones. I thought maybe my stones were too high in height, and the machine was calibrated to go down a certain distance to the transfer paper to release the stone. If it doesn't think it went down far enough, then it will think the stone is still stuck on the end. Well the guys at Ioline were very helpful and sent me a new placing tool assembly, thinking that maybe there was a glitch in the one I had. More results on that later.
After having so many issues in the middle of trying to do a transfer, I apparently re-set the placing tool positions on the machine by pressing the RESTART button too many times. Result, I went to try a transfer and the pick tool couldn't find the sorter bowls!! I had nothing to help me understand what was going on and actually began boxing up the machine to return it. I called Ioline and they knew exactly what was wrong, helped me fix it, and the machine was back on track, sort of.
I ordered some of Iolines rhinestones so I could test them out to see if the "something stuck to the placing tool" issue was a result of my stones being incompatibe with the system.
The new placing tool came and I ran a 1645 ss06 stone design, using my stones, without a single issue. I then ran a 424 ss10 stone design, twice, using my stones, and again without an issue. Since then, I've been able to run several ss06 and ss10 stone designs, or combinations thereof, using my stones, without the "something is stuck to the placing tool" issue. Maybe it was the placing tool that had an issue. Still hadn't tried any ss16 stones as the stones from Ioline had not come yet, so I had nothing to compare to.
I don't have a problem with their transfer sheets. Not crazy about the size limitations, but have figure out that I can take a sheet and cut it to attach a smaller piece to the end of one to make it long enough for say some of my designs that may go out to 14". The machine will stop and give you an error message, if it thinks the paper is about to fall off the roller, so just like with some of the cutters, you lose an inch or two on the back end when doing transfers. The good thing for me though, is that since I have my rolls of transfer paper custom cut to 15", it is very easy for me to run tape down the sides like the Ioline sheets and continue to use my own transfer tape.
This morning I ventured to try and run a design with ss16 stones. I put in my stones and gosh darn, the dreaded "something is stuck to the tool" error appeared/happened almost immediately. I did not get the chance to change out my ss16 stones for the Ioline ss16 stones, so I'll have to reserve my feelings for how this issue will pan out until I can try the design again using their stones. 
My initial opinion of the machine thus far, is that it can be a great asset to those of us who do rhinestones and don't have the space for anything larger, or those who want to add some rhinestone capability, but don't need a CAMS type machine. *The problem, however, appears to be that the "new" CPII still has some issues that have not been totally worked out, and I don't like being a test dummy unless that's what I agreed to.*

I'm not giving up on my CPII just yet. I'll test the Ioline ss16 stones this evening and see where I go from there. Hope I didn't put you all to sleep


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carol,,
Thank you for the input,, I love all your posts , you never put me to sleep..always great information.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm surprised they don't have videos. I wanted to see the machine in action 

How long do you think it would take to make 50 transfers?

More than anything, I was wondering who would win between Sandy Jo and the machine in a rhinestone race ....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> I'm surprised they don't have videos. I wanted to see the machine in action
> 
> How long do you think it would take to make 50 transfers?
> 
> More than anything, I was wondering who would win between Sandy Jo and the machine in a rhinestone race ....


Now that would be something to see! I think it would be viral if we videotaped it and put it on youtube! LOL


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Brian,, i found videos of it in action,,,, 

On you tube,

i dont think there was any talking,, 

but here is one

YouTube - Ioline CrystalPress: Rhinestone Machine


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also do think we can work faster with Templates, but it would be nice to have something working for you while designing,,,, too.....

Just exploring options,,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks pricey!


----------



## carlaod (May 25, 2007)

Slick,

Dead on with many of the same experiences that I've had, and yes, it seems to be something somewhat (but not always) triggered by the ss16 stones. 

I had the same stick issues too, and once they sent me a new stick, everything was hunky-dory for a while. I'm mad at myself that I fricked around with it as long as I did before I called. The tech seemed to diagnose the problem & tell me they would be sending a new stick before I even finished describing the problem. So, it makes me think they knew they had a problem with the sticks, so why didn't they ship new ones out to everyone right away instead of waiting for us to call in all frustrated....

I've found how to change the stone display colors in the crystal studio software but if you use certain colors for your outlines in corel before exporting to CPII, the colors will merge together in the export. Same thing happens with my Ioline 300 when I'm cutting tackle twill appliques, and in my embroidery software based on the format I use so I'm accustomed to not worrying about color as long as I know which stone is in which bowl. 

As far as a race, it would depend on the number of colors and complexity of the design, but I think Sandy Jo would win, hands down, no contest.

Carla


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Please make sure and keep us updated on your machines guys,, 

When you import a eps file it reads it in the ioline software,, 
so that is good,, from corel.

Carol,, have you imported das or funtime at all?

What file format does it take?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

for multi color designs, could you rip the colors apart first and send the one color at a time to the machine?

would it stay on the same design and piece of transfer tape or would it treat it as a whole new design?

and try to make a new transfer with each color you import seperate..?

MMM


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Sandy Jo : )

The video did have talking too!

I'm with you I would love to walk away from a machine and come back later with all the designs done.

The machine looks really neat but I think I would have to babysit it as the transfers are made because they would hit the floor at some point. And I wonder how often I would have to refill the hoppers? The cool thing is that you can do very complicated designs from what I understand but you have to change the hoppers to do this. You start with your first two rhinestone types and then the machine pauses so that you can change out the hoppers to two other stone types....... and so on.....

I wouldn't mind changing hoppers and sitting by the machine to cut off the rhinestones transfers if I could charge more for complex designs


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Brian, have you checked the Ioline website? I thought there was a video there of the machine in action. Also, the machine is definitely not built for speed, but I think we all knew that. It does however, give added productivity by allowing me to focus on a separate task, or design, while I have some running on the CPII.

Depending on how you set up your design, or what type of design you are running, the machine can be quite efficient, but I think our experienced templaters would be able to give it a run for the money. I myself, have not given up my templates.

For example, I ran 6 of the 1645 ss06 stone designs on the CPII. It took a little under 2 hours. I could have clearly done these 6 designs in about half that time. However, I was able to use that hour that it would have taken me to do those designs to complete 20 other simple designs by template. In the last hour that the CPII was running, I was able to send out the invoices for each order, pack up the one order, get the packaging ready for the order running on the CPII, fill and package 2 loose rhinestone orders, AND update all the sales in my bookkeeping software.

Normally, that's an all day, or several day process, if you include trying to update the bookkeeping, for me. In short, I don't see the CPII being a replacement method all by itself, for those of us who have gotten used to cranking out the designs by template. I only expect it to be a help, when you don't have any other help


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Brian, you don't have to babysit the machine, which is the good part. The machine won't let the transfer paper fall out. The thing to remember to do is to leave enough of a margin at the end of the paper so that the machine doesn't think the paper is going to fall before completing the design. Also, you don't have to refill the hoppers as often as you would think. It comes with a chart of maximum and minimum amounts of stones for each size, that you can place in the hoppers. I believe the max for ss10 is about 15 gross, which is a healthy number of stones. You do have to change out stone sizes and/or colors for your multi-designs, but this only takes a few minutes. Like I said in my other post, it's is helpful to have designs running while you can be doing something else.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

allhamps said:


> The machine won't let the transfer paper fall out.


I was thinking I would tell the machine to print 50 of something and then walk away. I pictured the transfer paper being on a continuous roll so that CPII would keep going and going.

Is that not the case? Does the transfer paper come in sheets instead of a roll?

Also if a hopper holds around 15 gross of ss 10's and the design takes 300 stones per design then I would have to refill the hopper every 7 transfers or so ...... which isn't bad.

Thank you Slick!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The paper does come in sheets. Right now sheets of about 13x12 printing area. They are working on a sheet that would be approx 30x12 printing area, but it's not available just yet. However, I have had success in attaching to sheets end to end, to make a longer printing area, thus the ability to fit more designs in a run. Also, if you are running say 50 copies of a ss10 design, and it is one color, you can actually fool the machine into thinking it is a two color design, so that you can fill both hoppers with the same color stones, and not have to refill as often.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

allhamps said:


> The paper does come in sheets. Right now sheets of about 13x12 printing area. They are working on a sheet that would be approx 30x12 printing area, but it's not available just yet. However, I have had success in attaching to sheets end to end, to make a longer printing area, thus the ability to fit more designs in a run. Also, if you are running say 50 copies of a ss10 design, and it is one color, you can actually fool the machine into thinking it is a two color design, so that you can fill both hoppers with the same color stones, and not have to refill as often.


Hi Carol,

Just to clarify for everyone else about the reason we limit the sheet size to 12x13 or 12x30...

The machine is typically set on a table. When you do a design that requires a stone or wheel change, the machine will go back to the lower margin of the sheet and place the next layer of stones, working back to the top margin. If the sheet was longer, it would be possible for the sticky surface to bump into itself and make a mess. We recommend that, if you are using the 12x30 sheet, the machine should be mounted on a stand (which is available) or otherwise set up so the sheet can "hang down" and thus not bump into itself.

Also, a long sheet of HT film loaded with rhinestones can be a heavy, floppy thing to handle, so the sheets are easier to handle.

Krusty


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Krusty..
Great info.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Krusty is definitely on track with that information. I don't have a lot of space, and in my current set up, even with the smaller sheets, I have to be very careful not to have the sheet touch the wall behind the machine. Also, I had to put an empty tube from a roll of vinyl in front of the machine, so that when it rolls forward as mentioned by Krusty, the paper doesn't hit the table and bend in on itself. I do plan to get the stand to alleviate some of this


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Krusty said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Just to clarify for everyone else about the reason we limit the sheet size to 12x13 or 12x30...
> 
> ...


 

Krusty,

Will the Crystasl Press II be at the ISS Show in Long Beach?

Thank you


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Ioline is on the vendor list so I hope they have it there! I'd love to see it up close and personal!


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Booth 2130, stop on by 

Krusty


----------



## ccourtenay (Aug 11, 2008)

I wasn't going to post because I had good and bad situations with the company. Long story short..it took a month to get the machine and that was AFTER they billed my credit card..so 30 days of interest paid even before I had the machine to start paying for itself.

Out of the box..never had any luck with any of my 10,000 stones. So I purchased some of their stones, and had a little success (1 day or 6 designs). I kept getting the something is stuck in the pick up stick..after 2 weeks of unsuccessfully getting this machine to work properly for the amount of money spent (over $6k) I sent it back. They did a great job of refunding me my money..however, I had to pay the shipping charges to me which was in excess of $250.00, when in actuality the actual shipping was only $104. Not too happy about that. My opinion..save your money and get the cams..


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Cindy, I understand your frustration. That is the same error message that I was consistently getting. At this point, they have replaced the pick up tool and I am not having that problem with my ss06 and ss10 stones. The ss16, however, are a different story. I am in the process of testing ALL of my ss16 color stones against their stones, to see how frequently I continue to get this error. While I am not an engineer, it would seem to me that the distance the pick up tool travels downward to place the stones on the transfer tape NEEDS to be adjusted just a hair for the ss16 stones. I would love it if they would make this needed adjustment to the machine, otherwise I might be forced to return it also. Unfortunately, I don't have the set up for a CAMS, so I would be extremely disappointed if this can't be worked out.


----------



## ccourtenay (Aug 11, 2008)

Slick I was told that when they got the machine back that the pick up tool had a "bunch of dirt" in it...so of course they were blaming the area I was working in (inside a flea market), and said that there must have been dust or dirt in my stones when I put them in the hopper. They said once they cleaned the head "it worked perfectly" Well I would think so!! Still too much headache for the price..it should have given me some tea and cleaned my floors that that money


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm ready for the "dirt" story. I use a can of air spray, like what you clean your computers with, to spray off my stones EVERY time before I put them in the hopper. I keep the stones I use for the CPII in separate closed containers from my everyday stones. I use the air spray to clean off the pick tool and I've done the dipping and swishing in alcohol. I do work in my basement, but when the machine is not in use, I keep it covered with a large plastic sheet. I have got to have the cleanest stones being used right now.

There's an Ioline Rep in my area, so we are going to make arrangements for him to come by and SEE the "something stuck" issue that I am having with my ss16 stones. That's my last ditch effort with this machine. I do really like it, and I want to be very fair, but you are so on point with the pricing issue. For the money it costs, I WANT FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Man! That thing looks like it would take forever to do a design? I can't even imagine that in a 3-4 color ss6 design with a few thousand stones. I will stick to the template material for now and make them much quicker. Cool idea though, but with all the issues I am hearing about not worth it at all right now. Good luck with that slick, I hope is does what you need.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The CPII is not a "speedster", but then that's not what it was designed to be, either. But it is definitely an invaluable tool.

The Ioline guy came out to my house on yesterday to get a first hand look at the issue I was having. We ran some ss16 stones so he could see for himself, and then he replaced a part on the machine. We don't know exactly what was causing the issue, but believe it may have had something to do with the tubing not being accurate enough to allow the laser to see clearly (or something like that). In any event, I appreciate the attention to resolving the issue, and I am tolerant, seeing as how the CPII is just being released. It is my understanding that they are even now, looking at a way to improve that particular piece of the machine, so that the various types of glue on the rhinestones don't have an adverse affect on how the laser sees the stones. I have agreed to be a tester should they need some.

Anyway, after the piece was replaced, I ran my machine ALL day and ALL night, with various ss06, ss10, ss16 & ss20 stones. NOT A DROPPED STONE OR ERROR MESSAGE TO BE FOUND.

I am very pleased with my CPII. It gives me exactly what I expected, a 2nd pair of hands. I still have a full time day job, so it gets difficult to try and fill large orders in a 4-5 hour window in the evenings, keep up with paperwork, fill loose stone orders, cook dinner, and go to basketball or whatever practice with my son. The CPII gives me the freedom to set the machine to run designs, while I work on other designs with my templates, or fill loose stone orders, or WHATEVER. It also helps to alleviate the waste of template material for those one-time or personalized designs. I am doing an order now for a church group, 410 transfers total. The transfers are composed of a SINGLE word, 11 different words total, in various colors. I really wouldn't care if it took a whole week, to run on the CPII, but I can't possibly see me making 11 one word templates, knowing I will most likely not use them again. I have to store that stuff somewhere. I started running these yesterday and all I had to do was change out the sheet when it was done and switch the color stones. While these were running, I pressed 25 shirts, finished 3 custom proofs, went to the post office AND the grocery store. I've shown both my husband and my sons how to change the paper and simply click on the button to restart a new sheet of designs, so I actually have things going even if I'm not there.

I know this is no CAMS, and eventually I will get to that point, but for right now and for me, the CPII and my DAS make a perfect marriage!!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Slick, Do all of you .job files from smart cut work on the program you use for that or can you use smart cut? I know they said the software with the cams machine I would have to recreate every file. That would not be fun.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

No, unfortunately, the .job files do not work with the CPII software. I have to convert everything to a .plt file via corel.


Export .job file to Corel
Export Corel file as .plt
It's not a major process, but since I'm most comfortable with my DAS software, I still do most of my designing there. But look on the bright side, while that CPII is chugging along, I have some free time to convert all my 600+ .job files. In truth, though, since I still use my templates, I only convert my files over as I determine that it's a design I want to send to the CPII while I'm working on something else.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok Slick, That's not bad at all then. So as long as you get them over to a cdr or eps you are good to go. I was just hoping you would not have recreate the files. So it is only a few minutes to transfer. So are you good to go with the machine now? Do you think it is helping a lot now that it is up and running? Is it a pain to change out the colors and sizes all the time? I can see it helping a lot if the issues are fixed and like you say, you can be filling other orders while it is chugging along making transfers.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You want 1st hand - here we go. Purchase mine after an ISS show last year. So I am about 8months into it. I two feel like a beta tester and although I think it is a good tool, there are issues. As mentioned you can get pass the tape issue, but stones that are more reasonably price will not work as easily as Iolines. The pick tool is a nightmare for it does not always pick and the stones do not always fall into place. I purchased due to price and less to go wrong, but things still go wrong. I think the software is good for home use but insufficient to offer in a business setting. My clients have complicated designs and I do not think the CP is capable of doing complicated designs. In addition I do not think I can make money if I have to buy stones that cannot be afforded by my clients. I purchased my machine along with the IO 300. Can you imagine trying to fine 5 open USB slots to have everything plugged up at once. I think anyone who owns one and wants to admit it - will tell you that you have to be willing to do work arounds to save your investment. The last thing - they connected me with their trainer. Well after having a conversation and a walk through with him - it took about 3o minutes to have him baffled and he stated that he had to get back to me after talking to them. That was 6 months ago. still waiting. They are quick to show you it performing their cookie cutter designs - try selling those to someone other than a bake sale.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Now that everything is working well, I LOVE the CPII. Again, don't get me wrong, unless I can get a few more, it can not completely replace the need to continue to use my templates, but it is definitely a pair of helping hands. I'm ok with having to convert my DAS files to the new format, since it only takes a few seconds.

As far as changing out the colors/sizes, I have determined that the best and most efficient use of the machine is for designs where you don't have to do so many changes, unless you are only doing one or two changes. That way, you can churn out designs and not spend a lot of time changing out stones. If I have a design I want to run to the CPII and I will need to change out stones more than once, then I run that design while I have other computer work to do (entering bills, setting up new designs, etc.), so that the interruption of hopping up to make that quick switch isn't as disrupting. The perfect scenario is a one/two color or size design that you can stack as many as possible on the sheet, and let the machine do it's thing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carol,

Thanks for all the info,, 

I truley appreciate it a ton,, it takes alot of time to sit and give these reports that you have, and thank you for doing so.

Do you know if the new machines that are going out, will have this bug fixed?

Thanks again for taking the time to do this for us.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Sandy Jo, I'm hoping Krusty can answer that question. I know they were working on testing some new placement tools, but I honestly was too excited about getting my machine working, to be able to accurately answer that.

I know he had some demos he was doing, so if we don't hear from him here, maybe I can give him a call.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am looking at getting the CPII just for one offs and larger designs. You still can't beat the speed of a rhinestone template, especially a flock template when using 3 or 4 color stones. 

My problem is I run a one man shop so I need a set it and forget system. I cant digitize embroidery designs or vectorize clip art if I have to sit and brush rhinestones into a template and apply transfer tape them. I am a little reluctant to purchase one after reading all the bad reviews.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sick, your reason is exactly why I purchased mine. Granted, it had a few issues, but they were resolved immediately and professionally by Ioline. I'm not sure where you are getting all the bad reviews, but I love my CPII, and think that it was the best thing I could have done for my business. Overall, including the initial bumpy period, I would give this machine an "A" for effectiveness, efficency, and ease of use. I would expect that the ones coming out of the factory now, should not have the initial issues that I had, being that I purchased at first release.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I would expect that the ones coming out of the factory now, should not have the initial issues that I had, being that I purchased at first release.


What tolerance is there when selecting different grades of rhinestones. Are you forced to use the higher end stones or will the CPII use the cheaper grade Chinese stones.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not too sure about that. I use Korean stones. I do have some
Chinese stones that I don't use
Any more so if I get a chance I will test some


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Carol,
> 
> Thanks for all the info,,
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy Jo,

I guess the point is that Slick is using the tool tip that currently ships with the CrystalPress II, and, as she said, she is running fine. The tool she had was apparently defective. The newer tool tip is being integrated into production over the next few weeks. Without getting deep into the technical weeds, basically it lets us turn up the sensor sensitivity so we can read a wider range of stones, which vary in terms of the reflectivity of the adhesive backings.

I always advise potential buyers who want to use their own stones to send us some of their stones so we can test them. Slick did this and it helped a lot.

Krusty (Tom)


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> What tolerance is there when selecting different grades of rhinestones. Are you forced to use the higher end stones or will the CPII use the cheaper grade Chinese stones.


Hi Sick,

I'll field this one. The CrystalPress II can run a lot of different kinds and brands of stones, but not every kind and brand out there. I wish we could run them all but they DO vary and they come from far, far away and we have little or no influence over how they are made. 

Basically, clean stones run better than dirty ones, and stones that are consistent in size run better than ones that are not consistent. If a stone is smaller than it is suppsed to be, it might fall into the "cup" upside down (U/S/D), in which case, it might be placed upside down. You can correct that pretty easily with tweezers after the design is finished, but some brands might do it more often that others. Surprisingly (or not) I have had good placement results with the very inexpensive Chinese molded stones because they are consistent in size. But testing the stones you use before purchase is the best way to know whether there's an issue or not. That said, keep in mind that stones vary sometimes, from batch to batch, so it is smart to ask your supplier if they will accept returns if you start to get a high ratio of U/S/D placements.

Krusty (Tom)


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

idonaldson said:


> You want 1st hand - here we go. Purchase mine after an ISS show last year. So I am about 8months into it. I two feel like a beta tester and although I think it is a good tool, there are issues. As mentioned you can get pass the tape issue, but stones that are more reasonably price will not work as easily as Iolines. The pick tool is a nightmare for it does not always pick and the stones do not always fall into place. I purchased due to price and less to go wrong, but things still go wrong. I think the software is good for home use but insufficient to offer in a business setting. My clients have complicated designs and I do not think the CP is capable of doing complicated designs. In addition I do not think I can make money if I have to buy stones that cannot be afforded by my clients. I purchased my machine along with the IO 300. Can you imagine trying to fine 5 open USB slots to have everything plugged up at once. I think anyone who owns one and wants to admit it - will tell you that you have to be willing to do work arounds to save your investment. The last thing - they connected me with their trainer. Well after having a conversation and a walk through with him - it took about 3o minutes to have him baffled and he stated that he had to get back to me after talking to them. That was 6 months ago. still waiting. They are quick to show you it performing their cookie cutter designs - try selling those to someone other than a bake sale.


Well, that's embarassing. The trainer is me and Irv is right. He had a problem that stumped me and I reached back to the factory and it stumped them too at the time, then it it got away from me. I am seriously sorry and I apologize to Irv. I'll contact him today and see if I can sort this out.

Krusty (Tom)


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Interesting points Irv, and my take on some of them:

Buying expensive or Ioline stones - sorry Tom, but I use my OWN stones, and do not need to purchase the Ioline stones. Irv, you just need to get the right stones from a reputable place, and they should work fine. I do get the occasional USD, but I can live with that (a work around as Irv mentioned). Other than that, my stones work just great.
Making money - I was actually able to REDUCE my prices over what I was charging for using the template only method. After figuring in the additional electricity costs (I'm still waiting on a couple of actual bills to see if there is a big difference), and a recovery cost for the cost of the machine, I was able to reduce my prices AND increase my profit margin (I decided to split the savings between increasing my profit and passing on to my customers).
Complicated designs - I too make very complicated designs. However, since I already had a rhinestone software that I was familiar with, and I am efficient with, I have not actually given the Crystal Software an go when it comes to making a design from scratch, complicated or otherwise. I do therefore, make another concession in that I have to take all of my designs through a 2-step conversion process to run them on the CPII. It's not a complicated process, and I have charted all the proper spacing measurements, so that I very rarely have spacing issues to be corrected once I convert to CPII, but it is an additional process just the same.
USB ports - whoa, that one got me. I was very excited to think, ok, just plug into a USB slot and get to work. I didn't take the initial time to think about what I ALREADY had plugged into my USB ports, and how many I had left. Fortunately, my desktop that I use to run the CPII has 8 USB slots. I had to do some major rearranging to get the computer close enough to where the CPII and my cutter were, but I managed. However, I do most of my designing on my laptop, which does not have 8 USB ports, so I had to improvise
As with any other business decision that you make, I think the main thing to consider here is what is it you need, what is it you want, how will you pay for it, and how long will it be an effective tool for your business?

I really love being able to run transfers by "setting & forgetting". Oops sorry, that's Ron Propiel's slogan for his cooking machines/infomercials


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

By the wayt, you can buy a USB hub at Best Buy or most places that will convert a single USB to about 5 or 6 and they work great for those that run out of USB ports on a computer.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> By the wayt, you can buy a USB hub at Best Buy or most places that will convert a single USB to about 5 or 6 and they work great for those that run out of USB ports on a computer.


Well, that's true, but often (but admittedly not always), when using USB software keys. the USB key needs to be on a USB slot directly installed in the computer. This is true of many brands and varieties of software, not just Ioline.

Krusty/Tom (I work for Ioline)


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Krusty said:


> Well, that's true, but often (but admittedly not always), when using USB software keys. the USB key needs to be on a USB slot directly installed in the computer. This is true of many brands and varieties of software, not just Ioline.
> 
> Krusty/Tom (I work for Ioline)


I have my usb software dongles connected to a Belkin hub and they work just fine. 
My GCC Bengal cutter's usb cable is also connected to the same small hub and it works great, too.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Krusty (Tom) for stepping up and saying what you did. For if you noticed, I did not mention any names. My point was not you, but the process. As a certified training and tech in a few areas, I know you can only work with what you are given. My CP is not that old and as far as I am concern it never worked as stated for a system with the price I paid. If I give you a list of my equipment useage plus my background it would be hard to place it on user error, if one understands the transfer of knowledge. The fact that there is now a CPII - just lets me rest my case and think what about my slug. 
As for going to Best Buy and getting a hub, that is like a dagger and maybe an answer for someone in the elementary school. For if one understands how dongles work, understand how mobile people work then maybe a few extra moments of thought would have provoked a more comprehensive answer. I like the crystal press so do not need to get into a tiss with those who feel a need to defend it. If yours work maybe I can subcontract my work to you. Mine do not work and as a small business I cannot spend that much time trying to get it to work. I am now thinking if I took the time it took me to write this post and put it into the CP then maybe I could get it to work. Allhamps if you PM me your reputable stone person I will give them a try, and promise not to tell my few folks that they are not reputable. 

I will only state that since I wrote this post and another in another forum - evaluating another process and fleeting mention of this system, I have received offers to right my ship. The world is viewed through rose color glasses and everyone has personal experiences that are personal. They may not be your experiences and rest at the other end of the spectrum, but they are no less important. If someone is looking into a piece of equipment - let them know all sides and then make a decision. I have personally purchased equipment and made decision on things I knew had issues, if they did not interfer with my end objective. Let's respect everyones ability to make informed decisions based on facts. All I want is a working outdated less than 1 year Crystal Press.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I initially had my CPII dongle plugged into my multi-port USB hub with some other things, and the software seemed to freeze up. While I can't say this was strictly attributable to the dongle being in a USB hub, I took it out and plugged it directly into the computer (a lap top), and I have not had that problem.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

That's why I said "but not always", because some folks use them successfully and some don't. Dongle/USB hub issues are hard to pin down, but I have had other software/hardware companies tell me they have issues with hubs. When someone calls our tech guys and says they are having a comm problem and there's a hub involved, we ask them to move the USB dongle off the hub, and, more often than not, the problem goes away. The CrystalPress does a lot of back-and forth communication with sensors and such, so it may be more sensitive than, say, a vinyl cutter. USB dongles also rely on software "drivers" which may have to be changed when the operating system is updated. If the old driver is not "un-installed" then the new driver may not work properly, so there are a number of variables. 

Krusty


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Krusty I sent you a PM - can you spell out the difference between CP and CPII?


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Irv,

There are a number of differences between the CP and the CP II. The CP II is, basically, "optimized for Asian stones" which means it has a pick-up mechanism that is not as susceptible to the dirt and glass bits and mis-shapen stones that occur in such stones. It will handle a broader array of (but still not every) Asian stone. Also, some of the sorter wheels now have 40 cups instead of 20, which increases throughput. Also, the CP II can handle 3mm and 4mm rhinestuds as well as stones. The sweeper mechanism is improved. The CrystalStudio software has been changed considerably in the last year as well.

Krusty


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending you another PM


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

If a hub doesn't work for dongles, that is great but it allows you to put printers, vinyl cutters, embroidery machines etc. on a hub and free up other USB ports for dongles. 

I have a few dongles on a USB hub and have not had any problem.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> As for going to Best Buy and getting a hub, that is like a dagger and maybe an answer for someone in the elementary school. For if one understands how dongles work, understand how mobile people work then maybe a few extra moments of thought would have provoked a more comprehensive answer.


By the way, what is your problem. I was the one that suggested that someone could could a USB port at Best Buy or whatever. I guess you are one of those "tech guys" that like to talk down to people because you think you know so much.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

By the way, I did check after I posted and I currently have three software dongles connected to a USB hub and they all work fine. But since I am in elementary school, I may not know if they are actually working fine or not.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Craig if you feel that way - sorry for that - but you just can't discount people by telling to go to best buy and get a USB hub. You were never mentioned, but I guess a cord was struck. Did you know that there are 1.2 hubs and 2.0 hubs also some are powered some not some plugged in and some usb powered. In addition did you know that if you plugged all of IO stuff in it takes 5 USB slots. So if you take all of that now found hated and your ability to quote - take the time to see I help more than helped and I believe in educating and not bashing. Once again sorry for your feelings feel free to contact me if you have anything positive to contribute and be sure I will be looking forward to help you down the line. Until then enjoy.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> Well Craig if you feel that way - sorry for that - but you just can't discount people by telling to go to best buy and get a USB hub. You were never mentioned, but I guess a cord was struck. Did you know that there are 1.2 hubs and 2.0 hubs also some are powered some not some plugged in and some usb powered. In addition did you know that if you plugged all of IO stuff in it takes 5 USB slots. So if you take all of that now found hated and your ability to quote - take the time to see I help more than helped and I believe in educating and not bashing. Once again sorry for your feelings feel free to contact me if you have anything positive to contribute and be sure I will be looking forward to help you down the line. Until then enjoy.


I was just responding to the woman that said she didn't have enough USB ports that was just above my initial post. I do know about USB, firewire and all that stuff. I manage a printing company and I don't talk down to people.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> Well Craig if you feel that way - sorry for that - but you just can't discount people by telling to go to best buy and get a USB hub. You were never mentioned, but I guess a cord was struck. Did you know that there are 1.2 hubs and 2.0 hubs also some are powered some not some plugged in and some usb powered. In addition did you know that if you plugged all of IO stuff in it takes 5 USB slots. So if you take all of that now found hated and your ability to quote - take the time to see I help more than helped and I believe in educating and not bashing. Once again sorry for your feelings feel free to contact me if you have anything positive to contribute and be sure I will be looking forward to help you down the line. Until then enjoy.



By the way, your post is very hard to read. I don't know what "CHORD" was struck, nor do I know what "hated and my ability to quote" has to do with anything. And I did take the time to see that you "help more than helped". And if I find anything positive to post, I am glad that I have your permission to do so. Thanks a lot.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

all of these posts and only a few mentions of U/S/D stone placement. i opened my system today and ran a simple GIANTS text logo. wasn't to thrilled about the software. i found the fills weren't all that great compared to the DAS system. In the DAS system there is a lot more control on the fill. but i decided to run it anyway just to see it work. i ran it twice. this was a 320 stone design, 1 color, i had 15 percent U/S/D stones and on the second one i had 17 percent U/S/D stones. is this average for this machine. can some one please advise.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

and i forgot to mention that these were iolines stones that shipped with the CPII


----------

